# 14 weeks and 5 days



## sarahjane10

hi girls.. i was just wondering how you are felling at 14 weeks and 5 days.. 

this is what it is like with me

I am tired very early in the night sometimes i will wont to go to sleep at around 8.30 i a still felling sick mostly at night time.. but been sick a few times during the day..my cloths are tight now and a bump is showing.. 


how are you laddies 

xx


----------



## louisianagirl

I'm still dealing with some fatigue. I've been lucky to have never been sick or nauseous. I'm not showing at all and still in my normal clothes although they are getting tighter. The doctor said I'm carrying the baby in the back so I may not show for awhile....noticed what I think are round ligament pains this week. Also, I think I might be more hungry.


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

I'm still feeling sleepy, especially in the evening and my boobs are still killing me. I didnt really have any sickness at all before, but have had a couple of nauseous moments the last few days.

Maternity clothes are a must for me, but I dont have a nice round bump yet. Oh and I noticed I dont seem to be peeing quite as much. Dont get me wrong, its still pretty frequent, but not every 10 minutes like before. I noticed I went 3 or 4 hours last night between going and was thrilled! Guess its because the uterus is moving up off my bladder?


----------



## sarahjane10

thank you for your comments girls..:)


----------



## Mabelpye

My sickness seems to have disappeared (fingers crossed!), but I seem to have minimal appetite =/ My bump is really starting to show, definitely looking more rounded and getting solid. My urge to pee isn't as bad now either xxx


----------



## mummyx2

My boobs are killing me, Im showing big time, and Im moody as anything! lol

Im 15 weeks 1 day.

xx


----------



## sequeena

I was very sick :sick: and actually... 14+5 I think was the day I had my massive bleed and my waters broke. Or 14+6.


----------



## Hellymay83

In 15 weeks today an feel exactly the same as mummyx2

Xx


----------



## PugMama22

hello! sickness is not as bad, my clothes are really tight, boobs hurt occasionally and are huge, still peeing a lot, very tired, no bump really just getting plump! ive gained 5 pounds and my dr said it was too much so I have to watch what I eat! oops lol.


----------



## DueSeptember

I wonder if I am carrying the baby in the back because I am not showing and I have only gained 2 lbs No sickness...My Boobs arent sore anymore...I pee a lot probably because I drink so much water...I am very tired and try to stay up but always in bed by 10pm haha


----------



## sarahjane10

i am 15 weeks today and last night i found my babys heart beat on my doppler for the first time so that was very exsiting..today my nipples are very sensative.. xx


----------



## dragonfly1974

Hi i am 14 weeks n 5 today with my 8th baby AND WE ARE HAVING A GIRL omg we found out at 13 weeks and its so clear n 98 %. after having a boy, gir, followed by 5 more boys I finally get a GIRL for rob n I. Im fairly tired, feet are swelling and im as round as a beach ball, even though ive been in the delivery suit so many times now i am fearing this one for some reason which is scaring me abit.


----------

